# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Meat grinder, whats everyone use???

## big_foot

Got a $30 burley grinder up at the bach for munching kina/fish heads/cray carcasses into burley, got me thinking it would probly do a good job on the scrappy cuts of venison at the bottom of my freezer I never get around to doing anything with.

Anybody else mince their own meat was thinking about getting another grinder for meat?

----------


## Gibo

Butcher? Cheap and supports a good trade

----------


## big_foot

> Butcher? Cheap and supports a good trade


Always thought about that an never got around to doing is there a minimum amount or any special conditions attached to taking wild game into a butchery?

I might be to embarrassed for a pro to see the aftermath of my carcass dismantling :Sick:

----------


## Toby

Mums george foreman thinggy with the attachment to mince meat. Works for me

----------


## veitnamcam

I use my friendly local butcher, its always free cos he won't take any money and just says ill catch you next time. dropped in a couple dozen last time and left it at the door :Wink: 

the old man and i are on our 3rd red shed cheap shit cast iron mincer on the boat for burly. keep breaking.

minced some paua the other day with my vintage plastic one that the handle has been lost and have to use a cresent  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Always thought about that an never got around to doing is there a minimum amount or any special conditions attached to taking wild game into a butchery?
> 
> I might be to embarrassed for a pro to see the aftermath of my carcass dismantling


Nah they will be sweet, call in and have a chat. How many kg you got? 
By the time you buy a mincer and shit plus you might want sausages they come out on top. Unless you have heaps all the time. Be cheap as for mince and a few buck a kg for bangers.

----------


## P38

> Always thought about that an never got around to doing is there a minimum amount or any special conditions attached to taking wild game into a butchery?
> 
> I might be to embarrassed for a pro to see the aftermath of my carcass dismantling


Big_foot

I took in 9kgs of venison scrap cuts and stuff that had been at the bottom of the freezer for awhile into the Export Meat Warehouse.

Stu turned this into about 15kgs of sausages. 

More sausages than I could ever eat in a year.

They were bloody nice but ended up giving most away because there was just too many.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> Always thought about that an never got around to doing is there a minimum amount or any special conditions attached to taking wild game into a butchery?
> 
> I might be to embarrassed for a pro to see the aftermath of my carcass dismantling


find a butcher that does home kills/wild game.
they usually do it one or maybe two days a week as everything needs to be seriously cleaned from wild to farmed meats.
take it in on the day they do stuff making sure its thawed.
they will usually want 20 kilo min to do sausages,patties,salami etc

i usually wait till i have two or three double bagged pack and save bags chocka.

if bulked as above take it out of freezer 30 hours before drop off or it will still be frozen solid.

don't include any tendons, blood or bullet/bone fragments.

----------


## bully

I got a #32 alloy mincer from trade me, so far so good. its got a fairly fine cut plate.
but iv done many rabbits whole, bones and all. I just run it by hand. (dog food)

for human grade iv used the food processor, but havnt done a lot. the mincer would work fine if you were keen.

----------


## tiroatedson

A mincer add on to my wife's kenwood cake mixer thingy is the shit. Was cheaper to get on uk amazon than locally...delivered so guess where I went.... I try to support local when I can but $40 difference is quite a a bit. Hell that's a box or two of ammo or hunting petrol. The convenience of making your own mince is good as we live out of town so it's worth for us to have one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## square1

I have an old Spong mincer that stands on the bench top, it's a hand grinder but it doesn't take that much effort, I use it for beef and venison! Something like $30 off Tradme.

----------


## rem 308

I have are big commercial mincer. almost looks like are mulcher. i stick about 250kg of pork through in 15 minutes

----------


## johnino

George Forman mincer and sausage maker. It's the shizzel

----------


## res

My mum worked at a butchers for a while when I was a kid,when they shut down she bought there mincer and now I have it. Complete overkill for my needed but the price was right

----------


## Uplandstalker

Most Home Kill butchers will do it. I brought a hand grinder a few years back - pain in the ass!

Recently brought an electric mincer/sausage maker on 1-day sale. Much better, just need to ensure any stringy, sinew is removed. Also, chilled meat goes through better.

----------


## EeeBees

Bigfoot, I bought my mincer from a hunting and fish shop and use it to mince everything...even sausage meat...a bit of elbow grease helps and that is about all... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

> I use my friendly local butcher, its always free cos he won't take any money and just says ill catch you next time. dropped in a couple dozen last time and left it at the door
> 
> the old man and i are on our 3rd red shed cheap shit cast iron mincer on the boat for burly. keep breaking.
> 
> minced some paua the other day with my vintage plastic one that the handle has been lost and have to use a cresent


Ive got a near new one here I've lost a part (my mrs the wit out while cleaning out a drawer ) you can have  the 99% rest of it if you want . ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ive got a near new one here I've lost a part (my mrs the wit out while cleaning out a drawer ) you can have  the 99% rest of it if you want . ?


Na thanks Munsey, Ill stick to the butcher or kitchen wiz (had first go with that the other night,goes Good!)

----------


## TeRei

> Big_foot
> 
> I took in 9kgs of venison scrap cuts and stuff that had been at the bottom of the freezer for awhile into the Export Meat Warehouse.
> 
> Stu turned this into about 15kgs of sausages. 
> 
> More sausages than I could ever eat in a year.
> 
> They were bloody nice but ended up giving most away because there was just too many.
> ...


Does he do them for the public? or just for you?

----------


## 260rem

> A mincer add on to my wife's kenwood cake mixer thingy is the shit. Was cheaper to get on uk amazon than locally...delivered so guess where I went.... I try to support local when I can but $40 difference is quite a a bit. Hell that's a box or two of ammo or hunting petrol. The convenience of making your own mince is good as we live out of town so it's worth for us to have one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I used one of these did about 12kg of venison in about an hour and half turned 4 kg into patties total cost of patties was $6.50 including the price of the round that I shot it with

----------


## Brian

Got a whole boned out sambar minced bagged and frozen at the butcher last week for $20 not worth doing it yourself.

----------


## johnino

Is sambar meat that crap that's all it's good for?

----------


## Brian

I've never had any success with it except for Corning or smallgoods

----------


## johnino

Seriously? Even as backsteaks?

----------


## Brian

Too tough or a young tender one was tasteless.

----------


## fluffchucker

> I might be to embarrassed for a pro to see the aftermath of my carcass dismantling


Oh yes! Got a compliment from the last one but think that may be sympathy/pity.

----------


## scottrods

Bosch electric model. Got it as a gift. 
Never use a burley mincer for your red meat, unless you want your veni tasting of stinky shit fish.

----------


## Bill999

corned sambar is the go, 

If doing wild meat usually my butcher will do it at the end of a day after all the domestic meat is done, then run my wild pork thru before the big end of day clean up
entire pig into chops thru a bansaw costs less than $20 
and a far nicer end product

----------


## aliamay

I think this an old thread but here everybody give suggestion hlepful for other member. I have changed my grinder two to three times No One suits me. If you are going to buy Electronice  mincer then crank meat grinders are the best which i use. Home Mart mincer So in Electronic Meat Mincer crank meat grinders are the best for you.

----------

